# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #21742 sokeros, Νίκαια

## Sokeros

*#21742 sokeros, Νίκαια* 


*Εξοπλισμός :*

2x MikroTik RBLHG-5HPnD-XL, LHG XL HP5, 27dBi
1x MikroTik RB750Gr3, hEX, Dual Core 880MHz
1x MikroTik RBMetal2SHPn, 32dBm, 400MHz, 64MB, 2.4GHz
1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 7 dBi
1x TP-Link TL-SG1016D v7.1, 16-port Gigabit Desktop/Rackmount Switch
1x TP-Link TL-SG105E v4.0, ?5-Port Gigabit Desktop Easy Smart Switch
Ιστός μονοσωλήνιος τουμπο 1.0 m, 2.0"
Καλώδιο Cat6
Καλώδιο Lmr-400

*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter, σε κοινό AS.

Υποστήριξη : Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Σελίδα ;Wind :*
Internet : https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21742
Wireless : https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=21742

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.87.189.1/graphs
Wireless : http://10.87.189.130/graphs
Wireless : http://10.87.189.131/graphs/
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm

*Gallery :*
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=164573
Wireless : http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=164573



*Backbones*

*nasos765 (#9664)*
SSID: awmn-9664-21742
IEEE 802.11n
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9664
Δήμος Αγίου Δημητρίου -- 9,569km --
signal -59-60 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 28/12/2018


*senius (#10636)*
SSID: awmn-10636-21742
IEEE 802.11n
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=10636
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 6,707km --
signal -62-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 29/03/2019



*Access Point*

SSID: awmn-21742_sokeros-AP
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 1 (2442)




*Η οπτική επαφή του κόμβου :*

sokeros (#21742)optiki_.1.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.2.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.3.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.4.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.5.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.6.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.7.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.8.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.9.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.10.jpg sokeros (#21742)optiki_.11.jpg



*Ο εξοπλισμός του κόμβου :*

sokeros (#21742)_1.jpg sokeros (#21742)_2.jpg sokeros (#21742)_3.jpg sokeros (#21742)_4.jpg sokeros (#21742)_5.jpg sokeros (#21742)_6.jpg sokeros (#21742)_7.jpg


Καλώς σας βρήκα απο την περιοχή της Νίκαιας.
Ευχαριστώ τους εμπλεκόμενους.

Φιλικά Μιχάλης Sokeros.

----------

